# Red Super Delta Male X Purple Delta Female



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

So I've been trying to breed my bettas for the past year and had about 10 unsuccessful attempts. I've tried several different pairings but they either didn't embrace or they ate the eggs. But in February, I finally found a pair that spawned successfully and here's the spawn log:

Dad: 
View attachment 95961


Mum: Sorry for the bad picture of her. Her fins were nipped by other females in the sonority (After the spawn). 

View attachment 95969


Conditioned for 3 weeks - Feeding them frozen blood worms once or twice a day. Allowed the female to see the male once every day for 5-10min. 



02/01/13: Introduced the pair at 8pm. Started spawning around 11pm. Had around 100-150 eggs? Removed female straight after spawn.

View attachment 95985


View attachment 95993


View attachment 96001




02/03/13: Eggs hatched.



02/04/13: Fry started free swimming. Removed dad.

View attachment 96009




02/05/13: Started feeding the fry with BBS.



02/17/13: 2 weeks old and around 50-60 fry survived.



02/24/13: 3 weeks old and around 30 fry left. (I think a lot of fry died due to shock after water changes.



03/03/13: Only 4 fry left. Started doing water changes and refilling tank by drip method. 



03/05/13: About 1 month old.

View attachment 96017


View attachment 96025




03/12/13: Noticed all the fry swimming weirdly - Bopping up and down and swimming vertically. This picture showing 2 of them resting next to the thermometer in a vertical position.

View attachment 96033




03/28/13: Not sure if they developed SBD but they weren't swimming normally and tend to rest at the bottom a lot (They usually lie on one side - The 2nd pic shows the smaller one on its side).

View attachment 96041


View attachment 96049




04/04/13: 8 and a half weeks old and start to identify their sex. There's 2 females and 2 males. All seem to be swimming ok. 


View attachment 96057


View attachment 96065


View attachment 96073




04/07/13: Noticed the males flaring at each other so separated them. 

The smallest female:
View attachment 96081


The largest male (most colourful one):
View attachment 96089


The other male: 
View attachment 96097


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking great. Can't wait to see them as they mature. Really like the moms colours


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

The final four.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Good to hear about the progress! I'm curious, how did they get over the swimming bladder issue?


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks!! I added very small amount of Epson salt and fast them for 2 days. After a few days I noticed a lot of waste at the bottom.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I have stopped feeding them bbs at 8 weeks old. Now feed them crushed pellets twice a day and occasionally feed them frozen blood worms and live adult brine shrimps.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

They are cute. Although I haven't gotten into betta breeding, I've heard that it is a learning experience. I look forward to seeing how these guys get along and hope future spawns end up being more successful.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Dragon. I definitely learnt a lot from this spawn. I hope to spawn these off springs in July when there are maturer and the temp is warmer.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't recall if you've mentioned it already, but is there anything specific your trying to get with breeding these two?


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

There's no specific reason for this 1st spawn - Just to get some experience and to keep as pet. Luckily I didn't have to cull. 

For my next spawn I hope to either spawn the off springs or find a nice partner for the HMPK shown on my avatar and if its successful then I will keep some to spawn more and the rest to give away to friends or sell to LFS. 

The HMPK on my avatar is my favourite so I hope to spawn a better line out of him.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay cool. yeah its definitely good you didnt have to cull.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

So here's a pic of the biggest fry at 10 and a half weeks old. I think he will end up looking like dad once fully grown. 


View attachment 102433


View attachment 102441



The other male is not swimming very well and tends to stay near the bottom. He does try to flare but at an angle lol.

The 2 females are doing really well. Hope to put pics of them very soon.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Has a nice 180 degree caudal.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Update 04.18.13

My 2 female fry at 10 and a half weeks old.

View attachment 102465



View attachment 102473


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The first male has pretty good finnage for breeding two deltas! Nice hm! Love your avi. The second female is very interesting.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks BB123. I was going to breed the one in my avatar next but unfortunately after being attacked by my eepk he developed dropsy and died yesterday. I don't think it was the injuries that caused him to develop dropsy nevertheless it was sad to see him go as he was my favourite  

The white female is interesting and will be interesting to see how she turns out when fully developed. I think the blue female will end up being like mum.


----------

